# Florida law on dash cam recording - inside and outside video/audio



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

what is the law regarding dash cam video in florida ? is there some bs consent that is required for me to record people on my own property? most people notice it but just think its interesting - 
Do i just need to say - i got a dashcam there! for safety ,
do i even need to bring it up?
i have only had to use it twice for puking incidents but even then i only told uber i have it all recorded if they dispute..
Specifically to Florida ideally plz


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I think we can record traffic and audio has to be off, if you're going to record the cabin you have to give notification.
My dashcam is always pointed towards the front. When the Pax ask me about I tell them the audio is off and I only turn the camera around to record inside if I feel the need for it after a verbal warning...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Put a sign in your vehicle in plain sight that says that a camera is on board and is recording both audio and video for your safety. 

That should be the end of it.


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

Yea ill do that - people actually almost always ask about it because you can see the video output on the screen from the car -
The sign will just certify it essentially


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Video is okay but audio must be consented to in Florida. Luckily in my state I can record and video without their consent.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Novus Caesar said:


> Video is okay but audio must be consented to in Florida.


That's why you put the sign up.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> That's why you put the sign up.


I agree. Just like every business phone you dial that says the same.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

*It's important to remember that there is no expectation of privacy in public, regardless of whether it's in Florida or anywhere else in the United States. As a result, dash cams are a perfectly legal means of recording events as they unfold.*
*
http://www.whatcarcamera.com/index.php/2016/10/02/are-dash-cams-legal-in-florida/*


----------

